# Help me name my oops babies!



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello-

My oops babies are finally out of the nest and doing big bird stuff and I still haven't come up with names for them! 

They're very sane and normal, have great relationships with each other and their parents (dad Santino is red and white and mom Charlie Brown White Socks is blue bar) and apparently I need quirkyness to inspire names (or I've just plain run out!) 

The darker one started out as the slightly bigger and bolder one and then the light one got bold and the dark one shy for awhile but then the dark one was the first to venture beyond the nest (I've thought about calling him? Scout).

Anyways- please help me name my oops babies!


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

Peanut Butter & FLuff =p


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Scout is good, and Smokey or Frosty...? Im not great with naming either.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I vote frosty for the lighter one. And I agree, Scout's a good name! 
The reason I say Frosty, is because the lighter one reminds me a lot of ringneck doves (in particular, the frosty colored ones). See that light gray ring on his neck in the first picture?


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I vote frosty for the lighter one. And I agree, Scout's a good name!
> The reason I say Frosty, is because the lighter one reminds me a lot of ringneck doves (in particular, the frosty colored ones). See that light gray ring on his neck in the first picture?


youre right that one does look remind of a ringneck. mine werent fortunate enough to have the rings.  i guess my names were more for fun then actual "bird" names. so scout and frosty is good


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dovelove<3 said:


> youre right that one does look remind of a ringneck. mine werent fortunate enough to have the rings.  i guess my names were more for fun then actual "bird" names. so scout and frosty is good


I liked peanut butter and fluff...


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> I liked peanut butter and fluff...


thanks
the pic of them touching their beaks together made me think of it. cuz peanut butter and fluff are always sticking together


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Jasper and Diamond. What are "oops babies" anyway?


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

birds+me=happy said:


> Jasper and Diamond. What are "oops babies" anyway?


babys that happened unintentionally. meaning they werent expected because the hen wasnt supposed to have fertile eggs... THUS the "ooops" lol
best i can explain it


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

How about "Oops 1 & Oops 2"!

...Don't mind me....lol


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

toffee and fudge
coffee and cream
star and moon

we have 2 similar looking hens called"golden goblet"and lemon"

the babies are lovely btw,real cuties


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tuxedobaby said:


> toffee and fudge
> coffee and cream
> star and moon
> 
> ...


ah...your a good namer.....


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

scout and ranger...


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Sugar and Spice?


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Here's one

Moka and Java

*Note: Moka is African so this spelled is different the coffee


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

what about sunney and shout


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Introducing...*

Coco and Ginger!

Thanks SO much for all the good suggestions and cute names.  I really got hit with a case of Namers' Block for these two. 

Coco is the dark one, Ginger the light.

They spend a lot of time hanging out with their dad, Santino, on the high perch (he's on the far left in the picture) and this morning Santino was preening Coco. Such a good daddy!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I really like the name Scout, and Frost or Frosty kinda does suit the lighter one.


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

haha I've run out of names too. I had one named maximillion baron von hoffenburg III and another named archaeopteryx. But they ended up just being max and arch. max was a german ice pigeon that lived to be 16, till my fantail killed him. He was an evil fantail. prolly cause I named him gwen. lol


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Aww Coco and Ginger are perfect names  They are beautiful birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They're both very pretty birds.

What about Scout and Carmel? Don't know, she just looks like a Carmel. She's so pretty, and it's a little different.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Cute, Elizabeth. Rather suites them, I'd say. And what a good Daddy.


----------

